# Dak Prescott Just Broke/Dislocated His Ankle



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, that literally tears it.

2020 is now officially the worst year ever.

Dak Prescott just had his ankle rolled up on, and his ankle was clearly dislocated.

Surgery for certain. He left the field on a cart, tears in his eyes, chomping down on a towel.

U-G-L-Y injury. Terrible that happened....

So glad the Cowboys signed Andy Dalton as their backup. But everyone is in shock on that injury....


----------

